# Golf R32/Beetle RSi wheels



## klambert (Jul 13, 2002)

Can anybody tell me what make/model wheels are on the Golf R32 and the New Beetle RSi, and if/where they are commercially available?


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Golf R32/Beetle RSi wheels (klambert)*

Try Performance-Cafe.com, they seem to be getting a lot of Euro stuff across the pond to us. Wheels like those are usually manufactured by speedline, oz or some other Euro wheel builder. . .hope this helps


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Golf R32/Beetle RSi wheels (klambert)*

Look very much like the OZ SuperTurismo Corsa to me. But not exactly sure. Can someone confirm?


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Golf R32/Beetle RSi wheels (klambert)*

I not sure what the NB RSI wheels are, but I think that they might be the same as the New Beetle Cup racing wheels (OZ superturismo). If so 1552 Design http://www.1552design.com/ has a set for sale. Here they are on Project X.
























As far as the R32 wheels, I believe the are called "OZ design". They are 7.5 x 18 ET 38 and the part number is 1J0601025AP88Z. I don't think you can get them over here, in the UK they cost something like £194.45 + vat. Here is a picture to leave you hard! Hoped this helped!


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Golf R32/Beetle RSi wheels (itg2001)*

Regarding the Super T's in 1552's possesion:
Yes they are THE wheels used on the Beetle Cup cars, BUT, they will not fit (without serious rubbing) due to the offset unless you do some serious fender work. To give you an idea, they would not fit Steve's wide-bodied GTI.


----------

